
Facebook ditches fake news flag after admitting it was making the problem worse - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/12/21/facebook-ditches-fake-news-flag-making-problem-worse/
======
Top19
That fact that Facebook even thought they could handle the problem of truth
and objectivity in news, an issue dating back centuries, with a cute little
flag, speaks volumes about their naïveté.

